# Moving argon windows to high elevation



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Are there documented cases of insulated glass units exploding when transported to high elevations ? 
I've _personally_ never heard of it .


----------



## overlandtek (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes, anything above 5000 ft. gets pretty risky. Even if they don't explode they're supposed to take on heavy stress to the seals, which can cause premature failure.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

And you remove the gas, you will have nothing. No insulation, only a fogged up mess. Why would you worry about the argon gas, which is inert?? I have never seen holes in IGU's for any kind of equalization of pressure.

Edit: Sitting here wondering how my windows survive the trip across the Continental Divide from manufacturing plants in California?


----------



## dd57chevy (Jun 21, 2015)

Apparently , it _IS_ a real problem :

http://www.cardinalcorp.com/source/pdf/tsb/ig/IG13_01-2016.pdf

You used the words "frame" & "window" . Are these complete windows or just the actual insulated glass units (IGs) ? Because it would seem a little "iffy" to successfully drill through a window frame or sash & then reseal them .


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

"Apparently , it _IS_ a real problem" But it is a manufacturing problem and is dealt with using certain cautions. It is certainly nothing that can be done in the field with a drill and screw driver.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Regardless of who you purchased them from I would suggest you contact the mfg for their recommendation. 

If you can drill through the seal and not the glass you could install a syringe size ss tube. The argon gas wouldn't necessarily all drain out as it is not pressurized. As it moves up in elevation it would vent a small amount to maintain equal pressure. Once at the desired elevation it could be sealed.

Bud


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

The "Tube" Bud mentioned would be a breather tube like this. 
http://www.crlaurence.com/crlapps/s...D=13371&History=39324:1930:1936&ModelID=13371

To use them you would need to remove each IGU from its window frame.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If you call the manufacturer of the IGUs (window company or 3rd party), most will tell you that the breakeven mine is at about a 5000 foot elevation change. 

If you're concerned, you can insert capillary breather tube's and then close them off when you get to the elevation. Because Argon is slightly denser than air most of the gas will have stayed intact.

Argon does add to the insulation value of the IGU but it is only about a 20% increase over standard atmospheric air.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

The point being... you have to take the glass out to use the breather tubes. You should not attempt to drill through the window frame, trying to hit the center of the IGU and miss the 2 panes. Plus you would never be able to seal the butyl window edge with a "screw". But you sure would succeed in ticking off the guy who ever needed to get the glass out someday.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

You could probably take one window apart and set up a jig or get some measurements to make duplicable holes to acces the IGU spacer. 

Start by calling the window manufacturer and see who made the IGUs and what they say. 

If they say you can move it 4,500 feet from where they were made, you won't need to mess with them.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)




----------



## overlandtek (Jul 4, 2017)

Thanks, that video was helpful, exactly what I was looking for.
I appreciate all of your input, cheers and have a good one!


----------

